# For those of you that have streaming bluetooth



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Both deck and steering wheel controls work as expected. I added the Bluetooth PDIM to my Cruze. You referring to factory Bluetooth streaming or the PDIM upgrade? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

What's the difference? That I knew of there was no factory streaming just calls, the upgrade was what I was asking about, I'm thinkkng of doing that next 
Etched by a RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I was on my phone. The 2013's have the option for factory bluetooth streaming audio I believe. Now seeing you have a 2012 I know you need the PDIM upgrade. 

So yes, the controls work for me using my RAZR MAXX. 

The PDIM you will want to buy is ACDelco 22797218 Multi Media Player Interface Module Assembly : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmmm, I have a RAZR so we are running the same software, that's nice to hear, I have been thinking about this upgrade however I can't decide if I should or is this a good chunk towards an aftermarket deck. 
I love the look of OEM 

Etched by a RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

My '13 Eco can pause, play, skip from wheel or deck. Phone is a Samsung Galaxy II.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool that confirms my suspicions that the 2013's had that feature added from the factory.

Jedi, I can get you a little video showing the bluetooth pdim in action if you'd like.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steering wheel controls work. I can even start my android paying from the steering wheel. I've sold this mod to a couple of techs at my dealership who also have 2012 Cruzen. What you don't get is the ability to initially select your play list and to see what song is currently playing. The bluetooth PDIM supports these features but our radio doesn't have the software needed to send the commands and receive/display the results.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish it played the track info. Do you have an iphone/ipad to test Bluetooth streaming audio? I wonder if that would. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I wish it played the track info. Do you have an iphone/ipad to test Bluetooth streaming audio? I wonder if that would.
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


I tested my phone in a Sonic with factory Bluetooth streaming. It showed everything and also confirmed that I could have hands free phone at the same time I was streaming music. I didn't want to do this mod if my phone couldn't handle it. It's a Casio G'zOne Commando smartphone. Android 2.2 upgraded via Verizon to 2.3.3. GM only has one BlueTooth PDIM option which is how I know it's the radio software and not the PDIM that is preventing full function. I wouldn't be surprised if I took apart a 2013 with MyLink and discovered the same PDIM.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Well that's unfortunate. My main reason for the tablet mount is the larger screen real estate for Google Maps since I travel for work. The Bluetooth PDIM is wouldn't say sounds bad, but once your past like volume level 20 I get speaker crackle. My ipod plugged in via usb sounds great however. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect either your Bluetooth source is generating the crackle you hear or your PDIM has a faulty BT receiver. My BT interface is crystal clear up to the max volume the car can output. The Bluetooth and USB interfaces run through the same PDIM.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought that could be a possibility. I'll try with my tablet or fiancé's phone and report back. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also try the bt source that's crackling with another bt receiver that doesn't crackle.


----------

